# Not something you see everyday....



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...pretty cute! 

We have a mouse living in our wall and though it's driving me crazy when I rest my head on my pillow running back and forth, I like them!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen an Albino hedgehog. My son had a salt and pepper (I think that's what they called it). They're pretty cute though aren't they?


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep, they are super adorable  

Yes there are salt and pepper hedgies, although they are commonly mistaken due to many other colors similar to it (like chocolate, for instance)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is a cutie but I dont like the eyes. they just freak me out. One day I would love to have one but with the three cats and high prey drive dogs, I dont think they would last to long.


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

His eyes are creepy, but you get used to it after awhile xD


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool! The eyes are weird though


----------



## wjfriesen (Feb 25, 2009)

He is a cutie!! We have a hedgehog as well, Dahlila, and she and our golden Boomer actually get along when she is running around on the ground, i think he is just smart enough not to pounce lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute! Looks just like a guy I work with.


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

He just spent 2.5 hours snuggling on the bed with me  And boy can he stretch xD


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My ex had a hedgehog a while ago... it was not friendly lol


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I think they're extraordinary lil critters....but I'd have to put shades on yours....those eyes would haunt me, lol


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

ahh well cute.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

very cute. I like hedgehogs but don't think I could take red eyes looking me . Sorry. : )


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

Many people say that his eyes creep them out, but for some reason I just love his eyes xD
Thanks guys


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

Many people say that his eyes creep them out, but for some reason I just love his eyes xD
Thanks guys


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

His little eyes look fake! maybe like little pieces of candy just stuck on his face.
He is cute. Can you pet him or is he as "stickery" as he looks?


----------

